# Neuer TV gesucht



## PC-Flo (29. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

ein Freund von mir möchte sich einen neuen TV kaufen. Da er sich nicht sicher ist, welcher es sein sollte und wir uns mit den Geräten nicht besonders auskennen möchte ich euch um Rat bitten.

Hier mal ein paar Kriterien:

-Distanz von TV zum Sofa beträgt ca. 2 Meter
-Der Schwerpunkt wird auf DvD´s bzw. später auch Blu Ray liegen, sobald die Player billiger werden. (das normale Kabelfernsehn wird aber auch genutzt!)
-Evtl. wird auf dem TV auch PS3 gezockt
-Der TV wird an der Wand hängen
-Desshalb sollte er auch sehr flach sein! (glaube diese flachen nennen sich "LED")
-Ein extra Soundsystem haben wir nicht. (Falles eins benötigt wird, sollte es nicht das teuerste sein. Der Raum hat 24m² da brauchen wir keine 10 Lautsprecher^^)
-Preislich würden uns alle bis 1000 Euro interessieren, wobei der TV nicht umbedingt mehr als 800&#8364; kosten sollte (ausser das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist bei den etwas teueren viel besser)

Falls ihr noch etwas wissen müsst, um prezieser zu Antworten bitte erst fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich antworte so schnell wie möglich

Noch eine andere Frage

Gibt es Unterschiede von der PS3 zu einem Blu Ray Player?
Nicht oder? Die PS3 spielt die Blu Ray Discs genau so ab und der Blu Ray Player hat keine weiteren Feature´s - richtig?

MfG
PC-Flo


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2009)

_Die Größe muss er sich aussuchen - empfehlen würde ich aber aufjeden Fall 40"/42" - 46" ist für BluRay/DVD bei der Entfernung auch i.O aber da ja erstmal hauptsächlich TV geschaut wird , ist 46" dann doch etwas zu groß.

Die PS3 spielt die Filme genauso gutt bzw im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Playern richtig gut ab & sie skaliert DVD´s auch noch 1A hoch (1080i)..
Das einzige was ein Stand-Alone BR-Player vllt noch zu bieten hätte wären bestimmte Internet-Features (BR-Live etc.)

LED ist bei der Preisklasse nicht so wirklich drin - da müsste man dann entweder was total kleines nehmen oder das Budget aufstocken..




Sind die 1000&#8364; für TV,PS3 und Boxen oder für TV+Boxen?





Zum TV : 

Wird eher Abends oder Tagsüber geschaut? Wenn Tagsüber - in einem abgedunkelten Raum? Das entscheidet ob Plasma oder LCD - wenn ich das weiss dann kann ich (oder wer anders) auch Empfehlungen geben :-)_


----------



## PC-Flo (29. November 2009)

die 800 bzw. 1000Euro beziehen sich nur auf den TV keine Boxen usw.
Es wir hauptsaechlich Abends geschaut und das auch nur max. 3 bis 4 Stunden am Tag

Was ist BR-Live?

Und wirklich so gross, bei 2m?

Es muss nicht umbedingt ein LED sein, er sollte nur flach und ein super Bild wiedergeben. (das hab ich bissher nur bei LEDs oder teuren TVs gesehen 1500+)


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2009)

_Und am Tag ist der Raum abgedunkelt bzw strahlt kein direktes Licht auf den TV?

BR-Live : Klick mich! - Okay , die PS3 kann das sogar auch - also wird die PS3 sicherlich die beste Wahl sein (sofern auch gezockt wird ;-)..)

Wenn ihr wirklich Spaß an Filmen haben wollt aufjeden Fall 40" - 42" könnte natürlich schon zu groß sein aber man gewöhnt sich dran..wie heisst es immer so schön? : Hätt ich mal lieber den Größeren genommen.. :-)




Jetzt müsst ich noch das mit der Zimmerhelligkeit wissen - danach kommen dann die Empfehlungen :-)_


----------



## PC-Flo (29. November 2009)

nein auf den TV strahlt NIE direktes Sonnenlicht, da nur ein Fenster im Raum ist und sich das neben dem TV befindet. (auuserdem wird beim gucken sowieso alles dunkel gemacht)

Im Zimmer ist es eher dunkel, es sind 3 Deckenleuchten vorhanden, die aber nicht intensiv leuchten. (Das ist mehr so ein stimmiges, gelbes Licht - anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit

Die Einrichtung ist dunkel braun und die Waende sind in einem dunklen orange gestrichen - das macht den Raum ebenfalls etwas dunkler und harmonischer

Falls das noch irgend etwas bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2009)

_Versteh schon ;-)

Naja , beim Film schauen hat man ja (zumindest normalerweise) kein Licht an :]

Dann mal zu den Empfehlungen : 



Sony KDL-40Z5500 

+ Bestmögliche 24p-Bildwiedergabe
+ Maßstäbe setzende Dreidimensionalität und Kontrastdynamik
+ Erstklassiger De-Interlacer/Scaler
+ Neutrale Farbwiedergabe
+ Enorm umfangreicher Video-EQ
+ Üppige Ausstattung
+ Schicke Optik
+ In Anbetracht der Leistungen überraschend fairer Kaufpreis

- Kein integrierter HD Sat-Tuner


Für ~1000&#8364; mit das beste was es derzeit gibt - hier ein ausführlicher Test für das 52" Modell : Klick mich! 


--------

Hier noch was für ~850&#8364; : 

Panasonic P42G10E

Hier noch was für 600&#8364; :

Panasonic P42S10E



Das absolute P/L-Verhältnis hat aufjeden Fall der Z5500 :-)










Eigentlich sagt man das bei dem Verhältnis (Abends,Dunkel,Filme) Plasma(s) besser wären - ich persönlich wurde die Tage aber eines besseren belehrt..ausserdem treten bei derzeit vielen Plasmas (vor allem beim oben genannten S10) ein nerviges und oft auch lautes Surren/Fiepen auf.. _


----------



## PC-Flo (30. November 2009)

Werde mir deine Empfehlungen mal genau anschauen und dir in 1-2 Tagen hier im Thread antworten.

Danke für deine Mühen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Ach , kein Problem..schaue eh nur 300 nebenbei :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Ich werf mal eine Frage von mir dazwischen. Gibts gute Flachbildfernseher, die ich mir auf den Schreibtisch stellen könnte, und mit HDMI-Eingang? So 30-35" wäre denke ich das Maximum.

Edit: Achja, Raum ist immer Dunkel, Entfernung MAXIMAL 2m. Preislimit erstmal keines, will erstmal wissen was es so gibt.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Da wäre ein 32" TV doch genau das richtige? Bei 2m Entfernung und der Größe brauch man auch kein FullHD - somit wäre mein Verschlag jetzt : 

LG Electronics 32LH2000

Hier ein Bild wo man den TV "live" sieht (denn bei den Standartbildern sieht er nicht so dolle aus..) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Dietrich (30. November 2009)

Ok, da hätte ich dann auch noch eine Frage! 

Kann mir wer ein gutes Allround-Soundsystem empfehlen?

Gebraucht wird es halt zum Zocken (PS3, XBox, usw), Musik und BR/DVD schauen.

LG


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Preisrahmen? 5.1? 2.1? 2.0? :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Hmm, der sieht schonmal ganz ordentlich aus. Bloss wundert mich grad eines... mein 22" Monitor hat eine höhere Auflösung als der TV. Hat das irgendwas zu bedeuten?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Hm , wie sich das am PC macht weiss ich garnicht o_o 

Muss ich glatt mal schauen.._


----------



## Dietrich (30. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Preisrahmen? 5.1? 2.1? 2.0? :-)_




Preisrahmen? *puh* 
Soll schon was vernünftiges sein! Da zahl ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr, als später wieder was neues zu kaufen. 
Ich dachte so an max. 500 Euro. Bin mir aber bewußt, das die Skala da sehr weit nach oben offen ist.
Bitte mit 5.1.
Ein CD/DVD Player muss nicht dabei sein. Der Sound würde über den PC (PS3 usw.) kommen.
Also Reciver + Boxen oder so. 

LG


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Hm..5.1+Reciver für 500&#8364; ist knapp  (sofern es was gutes sein soll..)

Ich persönlich würde ein paar gute "2.0er"+Reciver empfehlen..

Macht aufjeden Fall mehr her als Teufel (o.ä) Brüllwürfel :<



Mal angenommen es bleibt jetzt bei 2.0+Reciver..eher Standboxen (neben dem Schreibtisch/TV) oder Kompaktboxen (auf dem Schreibtisch/TV)..?






@Shefa : Hm..irgendwie find ich grad nichts 

_


----------



## Dietrich (30. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..5.1+Reciver für 500€ ist knapp  (sofern es was gutes sein soll..) _



Ok, was wäre denn bei 5.1+Reciver deine Empfehlung? Mal abgesehen vom Preis! ^^



painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich persönlich würde ein paar gute "2.0er"+Reciver empfehlen.. _



Für Filme würde ich da lieber auf 5.1 setzten. 



painschkes schrieb:


> _Macht aufjeden Fall mehr her als Teufel (o.ä) Brüllwürfel :< _



Ich hab mal den Namen "Onko" (oder so...?!) aufgeschnappt. Sagt dir das was?



painschkes schrieb:


> _Mal angenommen es bleibt jetzt bei 2.0+Reciver..eher Standboxen (neben dem Schreibtisch/TV) oder Kompaktboxen (auf dem Schreibtisch/TV)..?
> _



Die Boxen Art wäre mir wirklich egal. Welche Bauform ist besser? 
Und sollte es nicht mehr x.1 sein? Also ein guter Bass ist mir schon wichtig!^^

Danke für deine Mühen!! 

VG


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ok, was wäre denn bei 5.1+Reciver deine Empfehlung? Mal abgesehen vom Preis! ^^
> 
> _*Zum Beispiel :-)*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Knallfix (30. November 2009)

Der Onkyo 607 ist top.
Das gelinkte Ebayangebot auch.
Aber ein Tip. 
Geh in deinen örtlichen Saturn oder MediaMarkt und frag da mal. War vor einem Jahr auch suchen, klapperte dutzende Onlinehändler ab.
"Wir sind immer daran interessiert, komplette Sets zu verkaufen" 
Onkyo 606 (vorgänger vom 607) 2* Heco Victa 500 2* Heco Victa 300, Center 100 = 800 Euro.
Konnte kein Onlinehändler mithalten. 
Subwoofer kaufte ich ein paar Tage später hier als er im Angebot für 200 Euro war.


----------



## PC-Flo (1. Dezember 2009)

so nun kann ich wieder an meinen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also deine Vorgeschlagenen TV´s painschkes habe ich mir jetzt mal im I-Net genauer angeschaut.
Nur sagen mir die ganzen Daten zu den jeweiligen TV´s NICHTS!
Ich weiß nicht ob ich Full HD brauche, LCD oder LED oder doch Plasma?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desshalb muss ich erst einmal in ein Geschäft und mir die 3 Modelle anschauen.
Um mir Größe, Aussehen, Bildschärfe, Bildfarbe anzuschauen. Anders kann ich mir unter den Dingern nichts vorstellen^^

Hätte da aber noch was auf dem Herzen.

Und zwar, aus welchen Gründen empfiehlst du Shefanix einen 32" TV obwohl Sie/Er auch 2m Abstand hat?
Mal von der Größe abgesehen, was sagst du zu diesem hier?
Samsung UE 32 B 6000 VPXZG

(ich muss mir die größen mal im Laden anschauen, dann kann ich erst sagen ob 40" zu groß für unsere Wand ist oder doch passt.)
Aber lieber nehme ich einen 32" und das Bild ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch eine andere Frage...

In wie weit ist das schon möglich?
Ich möchte meinen TV zusätzlich an meinen PC anschließen. Dass ich am TV ganz normal Fernseh und DvD schauen kann, aber auch z.B.

- Bilder vom PC auf dem TV anschauen kann
- Filme vom PC aus starte aber am TV anschaue
- Spiele am PC spiele, die aber "zusätzlich" am TV angezeigt werden
- Am PC im Internet surven, während das Bild "zusätzlich" am TV gezeigt wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
PC-Flo


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2009)

_Weil er meinte das 30"-35" für ihn das maximum wäre - somit passt 32" da perfekt rein. Ausserdem will er ihn sich auf den Schreibtisch stellen und damit (soweit ich weiss) keine Filme ect. schauen (bzw nur wenig)..

Schau dir am besten wirklich die Größe im Geschäft an und entscheide dann..oder du schneidest aus nem Karton o.ä die Maße der jeweiligen TV-Größe aus und stellst es / hängst es an die Wand und schaust wie es dir gefällt..


Ich find den Samsung optisch zwar schick aber technisch überhaupt nicht überzeugend bzw eher schlecht - aber da hat ja jeder seine Auffassung..ist nämlich "nur" ein Edge-LED-TV , das heisst das die LED´s nur in den Ecken verbaut sind und es somit vorkommen kann das wenn du zB. ein komplett dunkles Bild hast die Ecken heller sind bzw das Schwarz dann eher Grau wirkt. Aber auch hier gilt : Vergleichen und selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen..





Den TV könntest du dann zB. per HDMI anschliessen - wäre sogar empfehlenswert da du dadurch die beste Qualität erzielst.. :-)_


----------



## PC-Flo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich weiß auch nicht genau... der 40" würde schon herpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... nur denke ich mir, dass bei 40 bzw. 42" die Bildquallität bei dem Preis abnimmt.
im Laden sieht man immer die großen TV´s mit SUPER Qualli, nur kosten die auch 1600+ Euro... kann diese jetzt überhaupt nicht einschätzen!

Und mit der Helligkeit an den Ecken... ich weiß nicht ob mir das auffallen würde^^ Wir sind da nicht so skeptisch und schauen uns die Farben gaaanz genau an ;-)

Möchten nur normal DvDs und Blu Rays gucken, PS3 spielen und eben die genannten Sachen zusammen mit dem PC machen.

Ob ich die unterschiedlichen Bildquallitäten der TV´s bewerten kann weiß ich nicht. Dazu müsste ich Sie neben einanader stehen haben.

Edit

Habe nur angst, dass das Bild verpixelt bzw. unschaf wird wenn man näher rann geht. Das ist bei manchen so. Aber bei den teuren wie oben genannt ist das nicht der Fall... bei denen ist das Bild bei den Blu Ray Filmen immer 1A, das macht richtig spaß, wenn man nur 5min im Laden davor steht^^

 weiß nicht ob man das schon in der Klasse verlangen kann


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2009)

_Die (Bild)-Qualität nimmt nicht ab..wäre ja auch Schwachsinnig - dann würde ja jeder nur kleine TV´s kaufen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich musst du bzw ihr wissen was es nu werden soll - ich hab dir für die jeweiligen Preisklassen Beispiele gegeben - die Entscheidung liegt bei dir/euch.




/Edit zu deinem Edit : 

Das ist bei jedem TV so , auch bei den teuren..aber wenn bei MM bei den teuren BluRay bzw. HD-Material abgespielt wird und bei den anderen "normales" Fernsehen läuft ist das ja klar wieso du denkst , das das bei den teureren nicht auftritt..Marketing halt..

Es kommt halt immer auf die/den Zuspieler bzw die TV-Empfangsqualität an.._


----------



## PC-Flo (2. Dezember 2009)

ok hab mir heute mal kurz im Saturn die TVs angeschaut... (nur 20min, da ich keine Zeit hatte, morgen gehts erst einmal ruhig zum MM)

Aber der Panasonic 42" hats mir schon angetahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der sieht richtig "nett" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worin liegen die Unterschiede zum 650Eruo und 800 Euro Modell (Panasonic)?

Stromverbraucht, Bild, Kontrast, Lebensdauer, Dicke?!


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

_Kommt drauf an welches das 650&#8364; und welches das 800&#8364; Modell war.. :X_


----------



## PC-Flo (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die 2 die du gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a411513.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a420921.html

http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-Full-HD-LCD...0545&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-Viera-TX-L-...0545&sr=1-1

Die standen alle im Laden


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

_Nummer 3&4 sind die LCD-Varianten - die würde ich nicht empfehlen - da dann eher andere LCD`s..

Einen wirkich spürbaren Unterschied wirst du zwischen dem S10 und dem G10 (mMn) nicht bzw. kaum feststellen - das Bild ist (wenn überhaupt) minimal besser..

Der G10 ist neuer und hat einige andere Sachen - hab mir das G10-Modell leider nicht so genau angeschaut - aber kannst ja mal nach nem Test suchen/googlen.. :-)
_


----------



## PC-Flo (2. Dezember 2009)

"Einige andere Sachen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind diese sachen es wert den 200 Euro aufpreis in kauf zu nehmen?^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

_Da ich nichts aussergewöhnliches darüber gelesen habe würde ich sagen : Nein. 

Der G10 ist halt neuer (2009 , der S10 ist 2008er Modell) und hat 600Hz Motion-Blur anstatt 400Hz - ob du den Unteschied merkst kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen..)

Aber wie gesagt , such dir am besten ein paar Tests bzw. Bilder wo Leute den TV bei sich Zuhause haben und schau ob er die zusagt.. :-)




Hier findest du ja schonmal 4 Tests.._


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Dezember 2009)

Den S10 in 42 Zoll durfte ich nun (gestern Abend) in Aktion erleben und ich kann nur Sagen ein wahnsinnig geiles Teil! Geschaut wurde "Transformers Rise of the Fallen" und "The Dark Night" über einen stinknormalen und sogar recht alten (6 Jahre) DVD-Player -> Scartkabel. 
Trotz nur 2,5m Abstand an dem Platz auf dem Sofa, der am nächsten an dem Plasma ist (der weiteste Abstand betrug ca. 3,5m), war ich hin und weg! Das Bild war einfach fantastisch, super Farben, gar kein Problem mit schnellen Bewegungen (testweise haben wir über den stinknormalen Kabelanschluss noch mal durchgezappt bis ein Fußballspiel lief), schwarz ist auch schwarz und nicht im geringsten grau. Der Blickwinkel spielt auch nahezu keine Rolle, eine Sache die man bei günstigen LCD´s oftmals vergessen kann (zumindest bei dem was ich so im Laden oder bei bekannten gesehen habe).

Dazu kam der Sound aus einer normalen Stereoanlage (ein durchschnitts Yamaha Stereo-Receiver + zwei verdammt gute B&W Regalboxen).
Eben auch hier liegt meiner Meinung nach das einzige Manko, die Boxen in dem TV sind nicht das wahre. Für normales Fernsehen ok, aber bei Filmen nicht zu empfehlen (auch nicht wenn man nicht gerade ein Sourround-Kino aufbauen will).

Wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, dass dies noch besser werden könnte durch einen gescheiten Player...


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Dezember 2009)

Und keine störenden Brummgeräusche? Oh mann ich hätte mir den S10 schon lange geholt aber ich hab "Angst" einen mit brummen zu erwischen!


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Dezember 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und keine störenden Brummgeräusche? Oh mann ich hätte mir den S10 schon lange geholt aber ich hab "Angst" einen mit brummen zu erwischen!




Ganz und gar nicht. Nachdem ich ja hier und auch in anderen Foren davon gelesen habe, haben wir auch mal den Ton ganz "aus" gemacht. Da war kein Brummen. 
Vieleicht hat der Kollege einfach ein gutes Exemplar erwischt, das mag sein. Ich meine es werden sich ja nicht alle irren was das Brummen angeht, aber er hat zumindest Glück gehabt.

Im Gegensatz zu der alten Röhre (die noch daneben stand) war er (meiner Meinung nach) sogar angenehm leise -> Der Kollege konnte das Pfiepen der Röhre nicht hören, doch für mich war es immer eine Qual. Ich hasse dieses elektronische Pfiepen beim Einschalten des Geräts, bzw sehr leisem Tonpegel *grr*

Man fühlt sich irgendiwe schon ein wenig belämmert wenn der Kollege nichts davon hört und einen nur verstört anguckt... aber das ist nun mit dem S10 vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Das Bild war einfach fantastisch, super Farben, gar kein Problem mit schnellen Bewegungen (testweise haben wir über den stinknormalen Kabelanschluss noch mal durchgezappt bis ein Fußballspiel lief), schwarz ist auch schwarz und nicht im geringsten grau. Der Blickwinkel spielt auch nahezu keine Rolle, eine Sache die man bei günstigen LCD´s oftmals vergessen kann (zumindest bei dem was ich so im Laden oder bei bekannten gesehen habe).


Hmm ka welche LCDs jetzt bei Dir unter "günstig" laufen : aber im direkten Vergleich zwischen meinem alten Sony Black Trinitron CRT TV (mit das Beste was es früher gab) und meinem neuen "günstigen" Toshiba LCD konnte ich farblich und im Schwarzwert nix signifikantes erkennen. Also ich als Otto - Nornmal User erkenne da vllt nicht die kleinste Nuance Unterschied...vllt ergäbe ein Messgerät was anderes aber ich schau ja idR ohne Messgerät fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab zwar nicht den Vergleich zum Plasma machen können aber inzwischen kann man diese Verallgemeinerungen nicht mehr bringen - dank moderner 100/200Hz Technik ruckelt auf LCDs auch nix, bei guten (günstigen) Panels ist Schwarz - Schwarz der Kontrast und Helligkeit auch Spitzenmässig - OK Manko ist auf jeden Fall der Blickwinkel...aber ich komme mit 20° vollkommen aus..mein Wohnzimmer ist recht gross und niemand muss "neben " dem Panel sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wollts ja nur ma sagen..nix gegen Plasma TVs - Gott bewahre^^


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Dezember 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm ka welche LCDs jetzt bei Dir unter "günstig" laufen : aber im direkten Vergleich zwischen meinem alten Sony Black Trinitron CRT TV (mit das Beste was es früher gab) und meinem neuen "günstigen" Toshiba LCD konnte ich farblich und im Schwarzwert nix signifikantes erkennen. Also ich als Otto - Nornmal User erkenne da vllt nicht die kleinste Nuance Unterschied...vllt ergäbe ein Messgerät was anderes aber ich schau ja idR ohne Messgerät fern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich kann hier nur den Vergleich zu den Geräten ziehen die ich kenne und der Toschi-LCD den mein Vater bei sich stehen hat (etwas kleiner als meiner, ich rate mal so auf 37 Zoll) ist auch ganz ok, aber gerade bei Fußballspielen verschwimmt hin und wieder das Bild (insb. bei Kameraschwenks). Außerdem sieht man dort "von der Seite aus" recht wenig. Klar wenn auf dem Sofa und direkt daneben genug Leute Platz haben ist das egal, jedoch kann man bei ihm wirklich nur vom Sofa aus schauen und nicht mehr vom Esstisch aus welcher im rechteckigen raum daneben steht.
Allerdings habe ich dort eben noch keine DVD oder gar BD abgespielt.

Bei einem anderen Kollegen sieht das Bild abends (eben im dunkeln) irgendwie unschärfer aus als Tagsüber. Die Farben passen nicht mehr so ganz harmonisch zusammen.

Naja, mag sein, dass neue Geräte diese mankos nicht mehr haben, aber z.B. ein LCD, der einen großen betrachtungswinkel zulässt und zudem die anderen Kinderkrankheiten nicht mehr hat für unter 700€  als 42 Zoller... da kenne ich keinen ehrlich gesagt. Allerdings habe ich mich ja auch nur ein wenig belesen, wirkliche Fachleute (oder eben welche die noch mehr Zeit zum lesen investiert haben) können mich da bestimmt schnell korrigieren ^^

edith sagt: Alles in allem wollte ich hier auch nur eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen und nicht LCD´s schlechtreden :-)


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Man muss halt nur Glück haben einen S10 (wenn man ihn dann kauft) ohne Surren/Brummen/Fiepen und ohne sichtbaren Phosphorlag zu erwischen..hier mal ein Video zum Phosphorlag : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man muss halt nur Glück haben einen S10 (wenn man ihn dann kauft) ohne Surren/Brummen/Fiepen und ohne sichtbaren Phosphorlag zu erwischen..hier mal ein Video zum Phosphorlag : Klick mich!
> 
> _



Ob er nun am PL-leidet oder nicht kann ich nicht so gut beurteilen, da sich die beiden Filme auch nicht wirklich anbieten um das zu sehen. Allerdings habe ich auch bei anderen Geräten noch nicht darauf geachtet um Vergleichen zu können.
Zumindest ist es uns beiden beim Abspann nicht aufgefallen (der Abspann könnte ja in Frage kommen wegen des Schwarz Weiß - Wechels). Er hat keine Konsole und den Fernseher nicht am PC angeschlossen, daher fallen auch weitere Kandidaten aus, bei denen man es "eher" sehen könnte. 

Manche Leute sehen es ja auch einfach gar nicht, bzw sind weniger empfindlich, regieren darauf weniger stark, andere wiederum sehr stark.
PL tritt grundsätzlich ja bei allen Plasmas auf, nur bei den einen weniger und bei den anderen mehr.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Stimmt , hab jetzt nur den S10 angesprochen da er ja bei einigen anklang gefunden hat - jeder empfindet das anders bzw reagiert sogut wie garnicht drauf..halt einfach Testen und gut ist :-)_


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Nuja meine Schwiegereltern ham zB nen LCD den sie vor nem Jahr für Billig iwo bei Real oder so gekauft haben...da sieht das Bild echt mies aus, iwie unscharf...voll die kranken Farben usw. Die Geräte die in den Lockangeboten der Discounter sind, das sind oft noch alte Bestände ohne 100Hz. Klar haben diese Dinger dann auch entsprechend viele Leute im WoZi..imerhin 42" FullHD LCD von..Sony, Samsung, Toshiba etc...für 400-500€ geschossen..toll..trotzdem Sch** Bild...egal..hauptsache gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt aber auch Top Geräte für relativ wenig Geld. Wie gesagt mein 42" Toshiba hat 708€ gekostet...wer soviel Geld nich ausgeben will solls lieber lassen bzw. ein etwas kleineres Gerät nehmen (zB 37" kostet so 40€ weniger). KA ob man dafüer nen anständiges Plasmagerät ohne merkbare Mankos bekommt. Es gibt halt bei LCD wie bei Plasma auf jeden Fall Dinge  auf die man achten sollte das sollte klar sein.



PC-Flo schrieb:


> In wie weit ist das schon möglich?
> Ich möchte meinen TV zusätzlich an meinen PC anschließen. Dass ich am TV ganz normal Fernseh und DvD schauen kann, aber auch z.B.
> 
> - Bilder vom PC auf dem TV anschauen kann
> ...


Geht eigentlich ALLES. Es gibt auch TVs (meist die Markenhersteller) die eingebaute Mediaplayer haben. Da musste dann schaun was alles geht. Mein Toshi spielt zB MP3, WAV, div. Bilddateien und AVI sowie DixX/Xvid direkt vom  USB Stick ab...das ist ech GEIL^^ Hat auch nen SD-Einschub so dass ich direkt meibne Karte vonner Digicam reinstecken kann.
Die anderen Sachen gehen auf jeden Fall auch.


----------



## PC-Flo (3. Dezember 2009)

danke für eure Antworten 

und ich hab mir heute den TX-P42S10E beim Expert angeschaut...
habe im Laden kein Summen gehört (Ohr an den TV gehalten)
das Bild hat mir auch gefallen, nur leider ist ein annimations Film gelaufen... da konnte man es nicht 100%ig bewerten.

Denke der wirds werde, da eure Komments dies nur unterstreichen!

Hätte noch ne Frage zur PS3...

also ich hatte mal ne PS3 40 GB mit der hatte ich keine Probs... die ist SUPER gelaufen!
Möchte mir früher oder später wieder eine PS3 kaufen NUR finde ich die Slim kacke..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die normalen (40,60 oder 60 G gibt es ja "fast" nicht mehr zu kaufen, und wenn sind diese immer noch so teuer wie zu Beginn (400 Euro)

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Slim kein Style mehr...
habe aber erfahren, dass es für die Slim mehr Updates geben wird (diese also die Zukunft wird)... was ist da dran?

Was kann die Slim besser bzw. schnelchter als die normale??

Soviel weiß ich schon:

+Slim weniger Stromverbrauch
+Slim billiger
-Slim 0! Style
-Slim soll Lauter sein (selber nicht getestet)

Joa wisst ihr da mehr?
Und was meint Ihr, sollte man sich jetzt die Slim kaufen oder ist man mit der normalen noch GENAU so gut bedient?


P.S: Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe bei der TV Suche

MfG
Flo


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Lauter ist sie aufjeden Fall nicht (eher leiser) und das mit dem Style ist Geschmackssache - ich find sie super..

Das mit den alten und dem Preis stimmt aber leider überhaupt nicht..Beweis? Klar , hier : Klick mich!


Ich persönlich würde mir die Slim holen..aber wie ich schon sagte : Geschmackssache..




PS : Viel Spaß mit dem TV :-)_


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Dezember 2009)

Painschkes, was sagst du denn zu diesem 32" für 300&#8364; ?   Soll hauptsächtlich für XBOX und evtl als PC Bildschirm genutzt werden, je nachdem wie sich das einrichten lässt mit der Entfernung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Sollte ausreichen , hab mich in der "Low-Budget"-Region noch nicht so umgeschaut..ist halt nen HD-Ready LCD.. :]

Hier ein paar Kundenrezensionen..

_


----------



## PC-Flo (3. Dezember 2009)

Also sind die Slim und die "alte" Version komplett indentisch?
(Abgehsen vom Aussehen, GB und den Anschlüssen, USB usw.)

Und es werden für beide Versionen auch die gleichen Updates erscheinen?! (Und das bleibt auch so?)


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Ich hab zumindest keine Information (und ich les mich da schon seid Wochen durch) das nurnoch Updates für die Slim kommen werden - wäre ja auch bescheuert..

Die Slim ist halt leiser und verbraucht weniger Strom - und sieht anders aus..

Hier mal nen Vergleich : Klick mich!

_


----------



## PC-Flo (3. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar danke dir Pain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde die 80 GB Version wählen. 
Da ich das Design der Slim schlimm finde und mir der höhere Stromverbraucht um 20 Watt egal ist^^

Naja in erster Linie gehts um Blu Ray!

Bin mal im Bett

gn8


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Kein Problem :-)

Gute Nacht.._


----------



## Dietrich (4. Dezember 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Alles klar danke dir Pain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Stromverbrauch im Standby darf man aber auch nicht vergessen und der soll bei der FAT (alte PS3) ja extrem sein. 
Ich hab selber die FAT und hab sicherheitshalber noch eine Steckleiste mit Schalter dazwischen geschaltet.

VG


----------



## PC-Flo (4. Dezember 2009)

mal eine andere Frage.... was macht Ihr mit eurer PS3?

also folgendes nutzte ich mit meiner 40GB:

-PS3 Spiele
-Blu Ray
-Internet
------------------------
ENDE

Was macht ihr so alles mit dem Ding bzw. was ist damit alles möglich?
Keine Ahnung für was man da mehr als 40GB braucht^^
DvD´s kann man ja von der Disc nicht auf die Platte speicher oder?! Also mir ist es ein Räzel wofür man da mehr als 40/80 GB braucht^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Demos von Spielen, Spiele selbst, Video, Musik, Patches, Spielstände... da kommt schon einiges zusammen was auf die Festplatte gehört. Ich komm nichtmal mit 80GB aus :>


----------



## Dietrich (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sonst immer Videos übers Netzwerk auf die PS3 gestreamt, um sie mir auf meinen TV anzusehen. Hat eigentlich sehr gut funktioniert. Hab mir aber jetzt ein HDMI Kabel zugelegt und den PC direkt an die Glotze angeschlossen.

MfG


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass Amazon den Preis für den panasonic S10 um 50 € erhöht hat meint ihr, dass hat was mit Weihnachten zu tun? Glaubt ihr, dass Weihnachten einen Einfluss auf den Preis hat?


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Wird sicherlich wieder sinken (nach Weihnachten?) - war ja ziemlich weit unten der Preis.. :-)


/Edit : Hm - oder liegts doch nur an Amazon? Bei allen anderen ist der Preis immernoch bei 600-630&#8364;_


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Dezember 2009)

Ne ich muss mich verguckt haben oder so! Könnte schwören, dass dort gerade 699 € stand, jetzt ist der Preis wieder bei 650 €!? 

Wenn es der S10 wird wollte ich ihn aufgrund des guten Abholservices gerne bei Amazon bestellen, wegen dem Brummen... aber ich werd erstmal nen Kassensturz nach dem Umzug machen und gucken ob und wie viel noch über ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd ihn ja nur bei Amazon, weil du dort keine Versandkosten zahlst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

